# help me identify my 4 month old puppy! (AmStaff?)



## imetazoa (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I adopted a puppy two weeks ago. We were told she was an AmStaff. She is now ~4 months old and I am starting to question that. Her head is not very boxy and she is thin (maybe she was underfed in her previous life?) I have attached pictures of her brother too (that is still up for adoption in IL!). At 4 months she weighs ~23 lbs. 

She is SOOO precious and smart! She already knows how to sit, stay, lay down, roll over, play dead and beg! We are still working on her loose leash walking though... that has been a tough one! I just want to know what she is so when people ask I can answer!

I'd appreciate any input! Thank you!

Sweet Dee at ~3 months (~15 lbs):

















Sweet Dee at ~4 months (~23 lbs):

















Sweet Dee's brother at ~3 months:









Dee's brother at ~4 months:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

No real answer ... just that she is beautiful and her brother is very handsome!


----------



## imetazoa (Jan 18, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> No real answer ... just that she is beautiful and her brother is very handsome!


I agree!!! And thank you! I will pass along your compliments


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, how cute! He really looks like an AmStaff puppy to me. Here's a google image search, and I'd say he looks like that. Often, you get mixes of two or more of the pit bull breeds, but I'd say AmStaff is pretty dominant at this point.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

It's tough to say I do see AmStaff for sure, but there almost could be another mix in there somewhere. The coat looks a little longer/rougher than my friends PB AmStaff female. Here's a few pics of her at about 3 months old.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Honest... Doesn't really look like a Pit at all to me. I don't know, it just doesn't click with me as a Pit. I HIGHLY doubt it's Amstaff, more then likely a poorly bred Pit Bull mix if anything. American Pit Bull Terrier = Amstaff unless you have papers to prove it's an Amstaff since the Amstaff comes from the American Pit Bull Terrier. Also doubtful it's a Pit mix because if it was 13lbs at 3 months old, it's only going to be in the mid 30lbs as an adult. While not unheard of in the American Pit Bull Terrier, in an Amstaff it's FAR to small. Unless it's mixed with a Chi or Mini Pin or some other breed that's really really small.

Peanut came to me from an unknown background (found on the side of a state highway) and one look at her and I knew instantly she was a Pit:









She was about 12 to 14wks old in that photo.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Not a clue but she's super cute!!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Beautiful colors. I guess 45 - 50 lbs at full adult weight.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, she's adorable, but I have a soft spot for brindles. No idea about the breed though, sorry.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

An AST is AKC version of APBT. So unless your dog is AKC registered or at least from AKC parents I wouldn't call it can AST. 

Your dog looks possibly like a Pit mix. I do see Pit characteristics in her head but due to body type and coat length if she has any Pit she is mixed with something else. Her brother especially in the head and face does look like Pit or maybe Bull Terrier mix. 

It is important to remember that other breeds and mixes can resemble pits. Brindle dogs are often mislabeled as pits too. 

If you really want to know do a DNA test. 

They are cute and I loves brindles.


----------



## Luka (May 19, 2020)

imetazoa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband and I adopted a puppy two weeks ago. We were told she was an AmStaff. She is now ~4 months old and I am starting to question that. Her head is not very boxy and she is thin (maybe she was underfed in her previous life?) I have attached pictures of her brother too (that is still up for adoption in IL!). At 4 months she weighs ~23 lbs.
> 
> ...


I too have a 4 month old bitch she about the same size and build.we were told she was staffy cross american staffy.she weighs 24lbs and again a quick learner fantastic with my 4 yr old daughter.


----------

